# Erie to Pittsburgh - Fall Colors



## JasonLambert (Sep 30, 2010)

Would anyone be interested in a drive and shoot starting in Erie, PA and ending in Pittsburgh, PA? I was thinking with the fall colors about to set in this would be a great time to get out and shoot. 

Hitting sunrise in Erie from the peninsula, Some shots inside Conneaut Lake Park in Conneaut, McConnell's Mills in New Castle, in Pittsburgh and then a group shot on top of Mt Washington overlooking the city.

Just some thoughts!

Let's get this going! 

~Jason


----------



## Aerin328 (Oct 21, 2010)

Very interesting idea sir. I'm from Erie and was on the road to Pittsburgh for work recently and the drive was just breathtaking. Too bad I didn't have the camera on hand.  I'd say "let's go!" if I didn't have crazy work hours and an all consuming little one at home. But maybe a window we'll open, perhaps we'll see.

Meanwhile if you've already done it hope you got some great shots.


----------



## dukeboy1977 (Oct 21, 2010)

I'm in Erie too and am always looking for others to "shoot" with when I get a chance. My family makes it tough though I'll get a chance to go clear to Pitt...Maybe someday we can have a photo shoot here in town? Hit me up at jeffcduke@yahoo.com


----------



## cokids (Oct 24, 2010)

What a nice itinerary that sounds like ! I used to live  in Pittsburgh area and work for the state so drove all over kingdom come and back! 

The leaves should be glorious and I wish I were still there and could join your group. Just know that my heart is with you and if I were still nearby, I'd be volunteering to join you! 

Beth


----------

